# Anyone heard of NECI in the British Virgin Islands????



## beccas7 (Mar 3, 2002)

Hi, I was just wondering if any NECI graduates or perspectives have heard of the branch campus in the British Virgin Islands?? It's a very new campus - opened in 2001 - so it's still seemingly unknown. If anyone has heard of it, I'd appreciate some feedback on what it's like, school environment, etc....Thanks alot!!:chef:


----------



## inn chef (Apr 4, 2002)

In reference to your question. There is not a new england culinary institute in the virgin Islands, but there are two campuses one in Montpelier Vermont and one in Essex Vermont, I'm a graduate , and I highly reccomed it . The teacher to student ratio is fabulous and ther is plenty of hands on training with a highly educated staff. Good Luck.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

http://cookingcareer.shawguides.com/NECIatHLSCC/

Sounds pretty close to me 
cc


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Inn Chef, what campus did you attend and what year did you graduate? Me-1994 from Montpelier.


----------



## inn chef (Apr 4, 2002)

I graduated in 1986 from the Montpelier campus, some of the best times of my life, great to hear of other NECI grads out there.


----------



## beccas7 (Mar 3, 2002)

Actually, there is a campus in the BRITISH Virgin Islands. It's a very new campus, only opened in 2001. If anyone who knows anything about it, please let me know. THANKS!!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Becca

I posted the link in my prevoius post above :chef:


----------

